# XY Steuerung eines Kreuztisches



## Anonymous (6 August 2004)

Hallo,
hat zufällig jemand ein Step 7 program für die xy Steuerung eines Kreuztisches ?
Der Kreuztisch soll von zwei servomotoren angetrieben werden.


----------



## plc_tippser (10 August 2004)

Muss das unter S7 sein? 
Interpoliert? Wenn 1 = ja teuer da Sinumeric dafür da ist.

Die S7 könnte aufgrund des hohen Rechenaufwandes diese Aufgabe nicht übernehmen, oder aber sehr sehr langsam.

Gruß pt


----------



## Balou (10 August 2004)

Nur für mich als doofen 
was ist ein Kreuztisch

MfG Balou


----------



## Ralle (10 August 2004)

2 Achsen kreuzweise übereinander gelegt. Es gibt mehrere Varianten so etwas anzusteuern, die Einfachste ist linear nacheinander (oder auch gleichzeitig) zu einer bestimmten XY-Koordinate fahren. Interpoliert heißt, daß die Steuerung selbst den günstigsten Weg errechnet, will man aber eine ganz bestimmte Bahn haben braucht man eine Bahnsteuerung (Sinumerik, Roboter). Diese Info wäre eigentlich die Wichtigste um zu entscheiden, ob eine einfache Steuerung per SPS ausreicht.


----------



## Balou (10 August 2004)

Aha na besten Dank für die Information.

MfG Balou


----------



## tschwartz (13 November 2004)

*Portal*

Hallo Leute,

also auch die Simatic kann mit FM-Baugruppen bis zu 4 Achsen interpolieren. Zum Beispiel mit der FM357-2 - mit CNC Programmierung im G-Code. Ich finde diese Lösung im Vergleich zur Sinumerik (z.B 810D) allerdings eine umständliche "Bastellösung".

Sinumerik für CNC
Simatic für Automatisierung


----------



## Znarf (13 November 2004)

Hi,
die FM357-2 ist eine gute Lösung für kleine NC-Anwendungen, wenn man das NC-Programm nicht häufig verändern muß, da die Änderung eigentlich nur über das PG geht (außer bei der Handlingsfirmware da geht es auch über das HT6).  Günstiger als die 810D dürfte es auch sein.
Sollte der Bahnverlauf keine Rolle spielen, könnte man auch eine Zweiachs 611U mit Profibus nehmen und sie über die S7 mit Verfahrbefehlen versorgen.

Gute Erfahrung habe ich auch mit den Ecodrive03 von Bosch-Rexroth gemacht. Da gibt es einfache FBs zum Ansteuern der einzelnen Achsen.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

*Kreuztisch Steuerung*

Hallo Leute,

mit der FM357 besteht auch die Möglichkeit, sie direkt mit einem OP zu
verbinden (über MPI)  (z.B. OP31) sodaß einfach Daten, Verfahrwege etc. ohne PG eingegeben werden können.

Mit der FM 357 kann man auch kleine Teileprogramme wie bei einer
CNC-Steuerung (Sinumerik FM-NC,810, 840 etc.) erstellen.

Bis dann mal

Martin L.


----------

